# Ordu with road handlebars???



## yetidude (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi there, need your opinion.

Since I can't buy my Orca frame yet, I was thinking on installing road handlebars on my 2007 Ordu (love it so don't want to sell it).

Would the geometry be totally off, making it unconfortable? Any other issue that you might think of. I don't race, just to ride with friends in the peleton.

Thanks


----------

